# Magnus Vikingur is here! Finally!



## ishtar

OK, here goes:
Tuesday, December 4th, I went in to the hospital to be induced. They started the pitocin at 10:00 in the morning. The contractions were coming right in on top of each other and by one o'clock in the afternoon I got the epidural. Soon after that I was fully dilated and started pushing and my baby boy was born at 3:31 in the afternoon.

It was a very quick delivery and I didn't have to push for long. I did have to get an episiotomy (hurts like hell right now) and he started screaming the second his head was out. That was so weird!

I was one of the 1 in 10 that has trouble with bleeding as a side effect of the pitocin and so I lost a lot of blood and was shivering so hard that I thought I would break my teeth. I almost had to get a blood transfusion.

It went by really quick the labor and delivery, the epidural was nice because it takes off the edge of the pain. I could still feel the contractions and so I knew when to push, but my legs were like jelly, thank goodness my mom and my husband were there to hold them up for me!

The pitocin also made me throw up a couple of times during labor, but seeing as I wasn't allowed to eat anything beforehand, very little came up, some water and some jello.

Anyway, sorry it's taken me so long to get on here and let you all know. This is my boy Magnus Vikingur, he's a very good baby and often the object of a tug of war, everyone wants to hold him!

I was in the hospital for 48 hours and I'm healthy and the baby is healthy. All is well and I'm just so glad that he's finally out!

https://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l140/neargem/P1030476Small.jpg

https://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l140/neargem/P1030497Small.jpg

https://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l140/neargem/IMG_0071Small.jpg

8 lbs 2 oz.
20,5 inches


----------



## Arcanegirl

Aww hes gorgeous, congrats :D


----------



## miss maternal

Well done Ishter, Congratulations on your handsome little fella. x:happydance:


----------



## Layla

Well done! hes such a cutie!! :D

Congrats :)

x


----------



## Amanda

aww, what a beautiful little baby!!!!!

Lucky you on a relatively quick labour.:hugs:


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gif
Oh congratulations - He is gorgeous! - He doesn't look like a newborn in the last pic, he looks really alert!


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## ishtar

RachieH said:


> https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gif
> Oh congratulations - He is gorgeous! - He doesn't look like a newborn in the last pic, he looks really alert!

Thanks, he's 3 days old in the last pic, but really seeing as he was so overdue, I guess we could say that he should be 2 weeks old in it ;)
The pediatrician was impressed with him holding his head and keeping his eyes open.


----------



## Stef

Congratulations hunni!

He is just soooo cute.

Glad your all well & home again. :) Xxx


----------



## Tam

Oh WOW how fast?!?!?! Well done hun!!!

He is lovely!!! He reminds me of Darren Gough or someone like that, I just can't think who for sure.....in that last pic!! (which is a compliment) :happydance::hugs:x


----------



## BurtonBaby

WOW! He is gorgeous!! Congrats!!!!!! And great job on the labor, I hope mine goes pretty quickly. Glad that everyone is home and healthy. :hugs:


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

how adorable! congrats!


----------



## shamrockgirl4

what a handsome lil fella well done ishtar congrats to u and ur oh xxx


----------



## sophie

Well done and congratulations. He's a beauty!
xx


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Congtats hun. He is so adorable!!!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulation! He's perfect!!


----------



## danielle19

aww he is gorgeous hun
congratulations xxx


----------



## honeybunch2k7

He's PRECIOUS!


----------



## Lucy

congratulations Ishtar! Your wee boy is adorable.


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates what a beautiful boy


----------



## mickey

congratulations ishtar :hi:

:headspin: your babyboy is beautiful and good to hear you are all well :headspin:


----------



## Samantha675

He is absolutly adorable!!!


----------



## Holldoll

He's so cute! I love 8 lbs. babies!


----------



## Mango

Congrats Ishtar!!! He is adorable! Hope you all have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## nikkybaby

Congrats!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jules

Congratulations he's beautiful x


----------



## CK Too

Congrats - he´s gorgeous. What an unusual name as well - I think its great. Well done


----------



## Jenny

He's just gorgeous! Congrats Ishy! What a beautiful son you have. :hugs:
Btw, I LOVE his name. 
:crib:


----------



## Linzi

Such a cutie! congrats!

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

https://www.babyandbump.com/imagehosting/44653fa4cb0e21.gif

Congratulations hes such a cutie x


----------

